# Teen assaults officer with colostomy bag.



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

*Teen assaults officer with colostomy bag.*

(www.jsonline.com) 
A teenager stopped by a police officer at the Grand Avenue Mall as a suspected truant became disruptive and threw his colostomy bag at the officer, department spokeswoman Anne E. Schwartz said this morning. More&#8230;


----------



## OutOfManyOne (Mar 2, 2006)

That's pretty shitty.


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That's a crappy thing to do.


----------



## US706 (Nov 24, 2006)

:uc:


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

US706 said:


> :uc:


i concur


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

That must stink for all involved.


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

I dunno...this story stinks


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

What a shit bag!


----------



## fishtolt (Aug 4, 2006)

At least you knew the kid was Full Of Shit!


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

would that be a and pee on a P.O?


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

another young life down the toilet.


----------



## CampusOfficer (Dec 29, 2002)

What a turd!!


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

C'mon, have a little compassion for the kid...he was at the mall for a reason and was plenty frustrated, as it's very difficult to find shoes to match the bag.#-o 
</IMG>


----------



## Rock (Mar 20, 2005)

Word has it they were next to the Sears appliance section and the shit almost hit the fan.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I heard the cop was "half-in-the-bag"...


----------



## DPD77 (Feb 3, 2004)

Dr.Magoo said:


> What a shit bag!


What a bag of shit!:FM: :FM:


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

This thread is kind of corny...


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

You gotta be shitting me!


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

That little shit!
I almost shit myself when I read this.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Another shitty situation that the police dealt with.


----------



## thewife (Jan 27, 2007)

I know this thread is kind of old...but you guys crack me up....At least I know where to come when I need a good laugh....lmao


----------

